# 
-    ,   -  .  ,      .

           .  -    .    ,         ?

  -  100 000   .


 .

----------


## odnoklassniki

.      . 
   -       .... 
  .         .

----------


## Metallica

,       .         500 .  .   ,    ,      .

----------


## Roma894

24   ,      80%      .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Roma894

.

----------


## .

?  ,       ?   :Wink:

----------


## Roma894

> ?  ,       ?


            ,         .

----------


## .

,     .          :Smilie:

----------

:!    ,,,,

----------

24         ,       2600    .

----------


## Metallica

80%  ,      .   50.      .

----------


## SergeiP

:Frown:            25   :Smilie: 


    -:

 ===
       07.08.2001 115 "  
() ,      "  -
         -
 .
           241  10.06.2008
 25 000-00           
    24.06.2008
 ===

----------


## Larky

, ,        ... , ...

----------


## SergeiP

,  ,   ,       :Smilie:      -  ""   **  (80%    ) -  **   - ,  .    ,     ...

----------


## VasilHorov

..    .       ...         .        .

----------

-  .   ,        .             ..                ,      .  ,   ,   ,     ( )       ,        ,    -    .

----------

..    : ..        , ,       ,      .    ,  ,        .

----------


## SergeiP

> 


 ** ,     :Smilie:

----------

, ,   ,      ,       .  ""  ,       50%. ,         50%?

,      ,   ,        -  , ...

, 20% -  ,   9% - ,  11%   - .  ,   -?

----------


## chemisk

/ ,       ,    .
   ,      .    6%.   -    .  ~10 .. . . .
..     ,      : "    ,      . ".

1.   24,  ,   ..   50%(  -115). ..        50%?     () ,   .
  ,   ,   %  "",  . +      ,       .
   ,      -115.

2. ,       (    115)   ?      ?
3.    ,       (10-20 ..)? ( 6% ). ..      ,   "  "     ?
4.       ** ?
5.      ,   -  ,         -       . .       ?
6.     \    ,    ? ..  ""  ?
 .

----------


## Novice75

> 6.     \    ,    ? ..  ""  ?
>  .


     .    -  :Frown:

----------

> .    -


   .        .   .    .     (  , , -)    .              6 % ,     115 ...      -     . 

 . (   ,           )

----------


## garmonia

6.     \    ,    ? ..  ""  ?
 .[/QUOTE]

    /        ?  -      ?      ?

----------


## .

> -      ?


   ,          :Wink:   ,   .
-  ,    ?

----------


## garmonia

> -  ,    ?


    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## kuzia

web-money.      ,   .    yandex-money       .   ,       (   )   . ,           ,         . ,    Mastercard       ( 150 000 ),        .         web-money,       ,  .      :  ,  .     ,   .

----------


## .

*kuzia*,     ,    ,          .

----------

, 6%.   /  ,       ( ).     ,         "   " (        ).   ,  ,  ,   . 
    /    600 .,        .     ,   .
,     ,       .   ,   15.
   ,     ,   ,  ...

----------


## ivan100

.      .  ,       !

----------

> .      .  ,       !


     ,      ?         ?

----------


## .

,  ,     :Wink:      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,         ?


     )           ) 
       ...     ,    ,                  ) 
              ,

----------


## .

> 


   ,        ,    .        ,    .



> 


    ,      ?   :Wink: 
  -     ,        .

----------


## Larky

> 


 -...  ,  ,  ,  ... :Wink:

----------

> ,      ?


                     (               " "    




> -...  ,  ,  ,  ...


        ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     .   ,            :Wink: 
   .

----------


## kuzia

> ,         .


,       - .  , .. ,   -      .        (  ),       ,       .    ,    .

----------


## Fjedor

> -    ,   -  .  ,      .
> 
>            .  -    .    ,         ?
> 
>   -  100 000   .
> 
> 
>  .


    12.06.2009.

----------


## acidron

,     ,   -   ()         (  6%)      (   )   "  ".     ,  ,      -    ( ),   ,  "   ".    " ,            ", "        "  ..   .      ,    . **  -     -     ,       "   "?

----------


## SergeiP

,        . , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

"     .  (18%)  ."

----------


## acidron

> "     .  (18%)  ."


      ,       .

----------


## Markisa1979

> ,     ,   -   ()         (  6%)      (   )   "  ".     ,  ,      -    ( ),   ,  "   ".    " ,            ", "        "  ..   .      ,    . **  -     -     ,       "   "?



     ( ,  ) -                "   ".    -   ,  -     -    / "",     , ,  .        -    ,     .  :Redface:              . -   .  :Wink:

----------


## ecov

/,   /,

----------


## .

. /     ,

----------


## ecov

> . /     ,


 ,  ,       ,    :      (   250   ),      -        :Smilie: 

   ,   /     ,      ,

----------


## .

,     .    ,       .

----------


## ecov

> ,     .    ,       .


  -

----------


## .

-, -     .

----------


## ecov

> -, -     .


, ,       ,   .
       ,

----------


## Fjedor

> /,   /,


        /       ?

----------


## ecov

> /       ?


  :yes:

----------


## Fjedor

*ecov*,   /    ?

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,   /  .  ,

----------


## Fjedor

, ,              /.      .   .    /    .

----------

,       ...
         ,     ,     !!! 
  IP-    .
      ?!?
        .
     -   
    !     ..    10 !

----------


## Andyko

**,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## D-M

> -   
>     !     ..    10 !


 ?       :Smilie: .




> IP-    .


  ""   .




> ,       ...


 ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

:Wink:  
  ,    ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## ecov

> , ,              /.      .   .    /    .


      ,       (  ),           ,    , ,    -,   ...,     ,    ,    ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Fjedor

> ,       (  ),           ,    , ,    -,   ...,     ,    ,    ,


        .      (). 
  2-               :

1.  ,      "* ..*",   "*  ..*";

2.          ,      .

P.S.     ,        /     ?

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,   .   .

----------


## Fjedor

> *Fjedor*,   .   .


 , ,     (  )        /  /  ?

----------


## .

> , ,     (  )        /  /  ?


  , ?      ?        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fjedor

> , ?      ?        ?


 .    (2    ).  .        .  ,   ,  %,      ",     " .   , ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

;
     ,    , ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ;
>      ,    , ?


,   . **   /   / *B*   N  .      .              ,    .       ",     " ** **     .             ** **.

    , ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,         ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ,         ?


 ,  1% ,  - 13 .  -    .   .

----------


## Fjedor

:  ** **. 
  - ,   ? 
  ,        **   ?

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,            ,      . 
 ,           ,      .   :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> ,           ,      .


    ( )? :Smilie: 




> *Fjedor*,            ,      .


       ?

----------


## .

,    .      .
  ,  ,      ,  -    .               .

----------


## Fjedor

,      ,     . , , 3 .    ?  ?  ?

----------


## .

- ,    ,       .
   .

----------


## Fjedor

,    .

----------


## sudmarvik

.
    600 000= 
     . 


   -    .

----------


## Demin

*sudmarvik*, 


> .





> 600 000=


  ?    600,  600  .    . , ,    .



> .


 ?

   ?

----------

().   /       ,     .         100 ..  7% .        .      /      ,      30  ( 1% )    11,4%     20 000 .

----------

.       .    /,       %   .

----------


## D-M

> ,      ,     . , , 3 .    ?  ?  ?



    ? ? 

    .

----------


## Fjedor

> ? ? 
> 
>     .


,   , .      ,       . -          .

----------


## Andyko

> ,       .


   ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


   .            ?!

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

5    .   14 .  .       !

----------


## Andyko

,    .

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,      .      :Wink: 
,  -    .     .

----------


## Fjedor

> *Fjedor*,      .     
> ,  -    .     .


  :   .  3    ,        (    ).      3    .    . ,     -  . :Frown:

----------


## oleg_r1

, ,    .               .     ,       .    ,    - ?  .

----------

- ,     -     , .. ..      ,    ,     :  20,  80%,            .   ,   ,   ,  . .
            .   ,  - ,   .  - .,       ,   .. ,   " "     (,     )     ,     .          .. ,    ,        ,    ,        .  , --,         " .",     " ." .   ,   ,    " ."     600 .,   ,    -115 " ..."             .      ,   ,  -     600 .    ..              .  ...

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,  . .


     ?       :Smilie: 
    ,   .        -

----------


## Larky

> .   ,


    ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## acidron

:EEK!: 
  . 

,           ,   13%     ,     ,   .    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 2

> - ,     -     , .. ..      ,    ,     :  20,  80%,            .   ,   ,   ,  . .
>             .   ,  - ,   .  - .,       ,   .. ,   " "     (,     )     ,     .          .. ,    ,        ,    ,        .  , --,         " .",     " ." .   ,   ,    " ."     600 .,   ,    -115 " ..."             .      ,   ,  -     600 .    ..              .  ...


  ,      115-,    ,  - -.  .       .

----------


## Wowas

.

----------


## .

,    96   ))

----------


## nike391

"" ,      , , .     ,    ,          )))

----------


## Demin

*nike391*,    ""   . (   .)

----------


## nike391

> *nike391*,    ""   . (   .)


  . 
      .,     ", , "    ,    .        ,         ,   ..,  ,     .   ,  ,       ( ),  ,      (   ., .,),    .      .

----------


## Demin

*nike391*, 


> ", , "    ,    .


     .     .




> ,       ( )


    ?  ,  ...

----------


## nike391

> *nike391*,      .     .
> 
>     ?  ,  ...


1.          .

2. .
  ,       .    ,              .   , . 
       ,      :  ,     ...., ,           . . .. - , , .
  ,    ,      ,       ,  ,    , . ,      (     ,       ,     ,         ).

----------


## .

*nike391*,    .           .



> ,


        .
,           .          .   ,       .              :Frown:

----------


## nike391

> *nike391*,    .           .
>         .
> ,           .          .   ,       .


  ,    ,    ( .  ),   ,       .,             . 
  :       ,   .    ,     .      (), ()    .     ,  ,         .
         . :      ,   ,        , ?       (   ,  .   ,   .  ..) -     .    .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ( .  )


   .     ,         ? 



> ,   .    ,     .


 ,       .     .   .



> ,


   ,               :Wink:

----------


## nike391

> .     ,         ? 
>  ,       .     .   .
>    ,


,     "",    .

  ,  :         +   +       ,     .

        .     ,         ,     40%     ,   ,     . 
   ,

----------


## .

> ,     "",    .


    ?           .      .  ,   ,     (,  )  -  ,       ,   ?
       .    .        :Frown: 
,   , ?      "",   " "?

----------


## Demin

*nike391*, 


> ,     "",    .


,   ,  ,  ?     ,  ,  ,             .




> +   +       ,     .


 .  -   .       ?




> 


  .   -    ?

----------

> ,       ...
>          ,     ,     !!! 
>   IP-    .
>       ?!?
>         .
>      -   
>     !     ..    10 !


                  ,    ?       ,     115       ,                 ,      ,           .     -    .       ,   .    115 .

----------

